# ADA 2007 party event from Japan



## zig (17 Sep 2007)

Some pics just posted from the event from the guys at CAU, it includes the winning scape although the picture is only a projected image from the live event.



http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=159&Itemid=2


----------



## George Farmer (17 Sep 2007)

Cheers for that, Peter.

You can buy the booklet that contains all the entries now.

http://www.adana.co.jp/catalog/index.ph ... c138585a91

2000 yen is about 9 GBP or 12.50 Euros


----------



## zig (17 Sep 2007)

I have the booklet preordered a month ago but no sign of it yet.

If you keep an eye over on APC, a member there, Turbomkt, was at the event and will post pics up including the winning scapes (he got the booklet) in the next couple of hours.


----------



## Moss Man (19 Sep 2007)

I'll just order one now...


----------



## George Farmer (22 Sep 2007)

Top 10 - poor quality images though, so it's hard to pass judgement.

http://www.aquasaigon.org/forums/showth ... 174&page=2


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Sep 2007)

mmmmm


----------

